# Minot area



## Cory (Feb 12, 2003)

Anyone been coyote hunting around the Minot area? If so, hows it been?


----------



## Cory (Feb 12, 2003)

I cant possibly be the only one in the Minot area interested in coyote/fox hunting.......can I?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Corey, go east on HIWAY 2 out to Denbigh and turn south.
Good Luck


----------

